
Conway's Lesser-Known Results - azhenley
https://mathoverflow.net/q/357197/46487
======
yesenadam
This is a great tribute. I've come across the majority of them in my
(extremely amateur) mathematical explorations, where four names in particular
pop up again and again, in all kinds of places - Euler, Gauss, Conway and
Thurston.

